# My Cervelo R3---Annihilated !! ---RIP



## skygodmatt

I have some sad news.

Want to see what a pick-up truck moving at highway speed does to a Cervelo?

I was clipped from the rear in a 7 foot wide bike lane. Never in a million years thought this could happen. Unfortunately I sustained major injuries and have been laid up in a body cast for over four long months in hospitals and rehab centers. I may never ride a bike again. I can't mention any details due to a lawsuit. Let's be positive.

This was my dream bike. Full 2010 DA. Zipp sl bars, custom wheels,deda superzero post, fizik saddle, ceramic bearings....She rode so sweet and nice. The best ride I've ever had. 

May she Rest in Peace.

Please ride safe.


----------



## pvflyer

*Omg*

I'm praying for you man, best of wishes and a full recovery. I'm out of words.......I think somehow you're a very lucky man, thus you're alive. Be positive, you'll be back in the saddle again.


God bless Luciano


----------



## SROC3

geeez......hope for your speedy and good recovery man. Glad you're at least alive.


----------



## arcustic

I feel sorry.... wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## RACE-PACE

+1 get well soon, really rubbish!

Stay positive!


----------



## WhyRun

Carbon, metal and plastic can be replaced, your health cannot. Best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## ping771

Godspeed on a quick and full recovery. Make the driver pay through the nose.


----------



## ridenfish39

Holy Sh!t.......
Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Argentius

*Holy crap*

I remember how excited you were about that bike, when you were first talking about your old, what was it, specialized, cannondale, something?

Get better man.

If you have time, what the heck happened, in more detail? What happened to the driver?


----------



## ghostryder

Forget the bike, as long as you are okay, thats all that matters.


----------



## spade2you

Glad you're alive after something like this. Hopefully you'll ride some day again. Glad you're being compensated, not that it fixes anything, but too many stories here of the driver not even stopping.


----------



## natedg200202

It's been said by others, but I will say it again. I'm so sorry for what you are going through. We all take risk sharing the road with cars and, unfortunately, this could happen to any of us. 

I hope your physical therapy goes well. I'm so glad you are alive, and I hope that you get some encouragement with responses here that serve as emotional therapy. 

Get well and good luck with your settlement.


----------



## a_avery007

hope your physical therapy is not totally painful, and that you may be active once again!


----------



## skygodmatt

Thanks guys. 

It was 1pm in the afternoon.
The distractred driver drifted into the bike lane and took me out.
He stopped and the ambulance came.

Woke up later. Body cast for 4 months due to shattered vertebrae.
Arm in 5 pieces. Staples in head. Bruises and hemotomas on head and body.
Dizzy for a month.
Not good. 

As cyclists, we think we know pain? No way. 
Hard cycling is nothing compared to the pain here.
It was so bad I thought my heart would stop. I passed out from it.
The strongest drugs barely phase your Central Nervous System ( brain and spine ).
Thats the worst part. Don't damage your spine. It's hard to block the pain.
My arm is still there but it doesn't move much anymore.

I wanted to post this because I did nothing wrong and was riding safe.
I just was unlucky. Every car that passes you is a killing machine if the driver
wants it to be. That's the only crappy part about cycling.

I am wondering if Cervelo would give me a sweet deal on a new frame?
Thats a good motivater. 
I am working hard everyday trying to walk and move.
Perhaps I will ride again. I am a determined SOB.


----------



## Argentius

*Wow, again*

Hang in there, dude. Every day I ride, I am grateful that I still, physically and mentally, can do it, but stuff like this really drives it home.

Get better.

Please at least tell me you are getting a s**t ton of compensation for this. "at least" you lived, and can walk (can you walk?), and think about riding agian. "At least" the guy stopped.

That doesn't make it any better.



skygodmatt said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> It was 1pm in the afternoon.
> The distractred driver drifted into the bike lane and took me out.
> He stopped and the ambulance came.
> 
> Woke up later. Body cast for 4 months due to shattered vertebrae.
> Arm in 5 pieces. Staples in head. Bruises and hemotomas on head and body.
> Dizzy for a month.
> Not good.
> 
> As cyclists, we think we know pain? No way.
> Hard cycling is nothing compared to the pain here.
> It was so bad I thought my heart would stop. I passed out from it.
> The strongest drugs barely phase your Central Nervous System ( brain and spine ).
> Thats the worst part. Don't damage your spine. It's hard to block the pain.
> My arm is still there but it doesn't move much anymore.
> 
> I wanted to post this because I did nothing wrong and was riding safe.
> I just was unlucky. Every car that passes you is a killing machine if the driver
> wants it to be. That's the only crappy part about cycling.
> 
> I am wondering if Cervelo would give me a sweet deal on a new frame?
> Thats a good motivater.
> I am working hard everyday trying to walk and move.
> Perhaps I will ride again. I am a determined SOB.


----------



## stover

Take it day by day you'll get back on the bike soon enough. Take care and get better.


----------



## frmrench

Wow. My heart truly goes out to you. Posting here must even be a task. I was hit last year on my RS but sustained minor injuries, and can't begin to imagine everything you must be trying to cope with. But it already sounds like your head is in a good place and that you have a strong spirit. Keep us all posted here and give a shout if you think there's anything some of us can do to help. 

Best wishes on a strong recovery, and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## 1natsfan

skygodmatt said:


> I am a determined SOB.


Keep your determination, and heal well.

I will be thinking of you while riding the Ride of Silence next week.


----------



## CoLiKe20

sorry to hear Matt, Godspeed on your recovery


----------



## JimT

Matt, I am glad to hear that you aren't giving up and maybe looking at a new bike will even increase your determination, 

Praying for you man...

JimT


----------



## diegogarcia

Get better soon Matt. Thats some crash.

We all have stories of near misses etc, but you were not so lucky. Thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## NorCalBiker

Sorry to hear this. Wish you all the best for your speedy recovery and hope to see back in the saddle.


----------



## cantride55

There are so many memories returning right now for me. The re-hab......is painful and scary.if you haven't yet, you will make pain your friend. Have you thought about killing your P.T. yet? If it helps... I sustained multiple spinal fractures and a broken knee when I was hit. Standing, walking then riding was what kept me motivated. 
It wasn\t your time, there is more for you to accomplish here. I would like to think that cycling is on that list. Get your frame replaced and hang it in view. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## AlexRandall

Hope you manage to get back into it again....that would be the best result ever. Lets hope the driver has this event haunting them for the rest of their life - as that is true justice.

Brings back the experience of a friend who had a similar pain revelation to you after being taken out in a sprint and having multiple fractures. If you get back it is certain at the least that waxing the legs will no longer hurt in the slightest


----------



## rydbyk

Wow...getting butterflys reading this. Get well soon. What else can I say...


----------



## Tinea Pedis

been there matt, but not as bad as what you are.

One thing is for sure, the mind can amaze you and make the body do things it was thought impossible.

If you really want to be back in the saddle then I have no doubt you'll get back in there.


Keep up on the rehab, be nice to your physio and I'll keep an eye out for your new build that will happen some time, I'm sure of it.


----------



## jezphil

Never say never Matt. Hoping you'll recover well and be back.


----------



## Rainbow Grease

Wow - best wishes man, hope you can have a speedy recovery and get back on a bike, don't let this stop you.::

In other news, can I have your pedals? haha J/K.

Kind Regards.::


----------



## kreger

matt, i dont know you, but we share the same first name. youre on the way to being in inspiration to people. i know when i get on my bike this weekend ill think of you. 

soldier on man, youll do it!

if its a problem that can be solved by money its not a problem. you will beat the problems ahead of you, just like a good ride it takes time, effort. you understand this


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Wow.. From that damage i'm amazed you're able to even tell us about this. Glad you're on the recovery. Best wishes and good healing. Bikes can be replaced.


----------



## skygodmatt

Thanks guys. 

Six months later I still can't tie my shoes without crossing my legs or move my wrist like it should. Still can't bend forward or ride a bike yet. No doctor will give me clearance to ride. I can walk 20 minutes then I lay down due to pain. But, I am slowly improving.

The insurance company agreed to pay the full value of the bike. 

Bike: -- under $10,000
Med bills: -- astronomical


----------



## skygodmatt

By the way--

Get medical insurance if you don't have it---budget for it. 

A couple weeks in the hospital costs about $200,000 to $300,000. Plus all the rehab. after that and follow-ups..... Your bill will be in the stratosphere and then it's bankruptcy time.


----------



## thesober

skygodmatt said:


> By the way--
> 
> Get medical insurance if you don't have it---budget for it.
> 
> A couple weeks in the hospital costs about $200,000 to $300,000. Plus all the rehab. after that and follow-ups..... Your bill will be in the stratosphere and then it's bankruptcy time.


Hope you have a speedy recovery, geebus on the med cost! thank god i live in Canada


----------



## C6Rider

*too true !!*



thesober said:


> Hope you have a speedy recovery, geebus on the med cost! thank god i live in Canada


There are a lot of things that annoy me about living in Canada, but health care is definitely not one.


----------



## 1stmh

Good to hear you are getting better. Keep going. Despite the shitty circumstances you find yourself in, reading this and your story is also inspiring. Keep believing in yourself and you will feel the wind on face as you ride again.

Hang tough


----------



## Seattleblu

Wow, just wow. God-speed Matt. I had a friend who broadsided a car turning left in front of him and he thought he was dead (he was unconscious for a time). He fractured his spine, had multiple concussions, and was off the bike for two years.

Through many prayers, rehab, pain meds and sheer will, he's back riding again (and off of pain meds). It can be done, but is a process.

May God heal you quickly.

We'll be rooting for you!!!


----------



## oroy38

The road to recovery is not an easy one. Best of luck to you. I hope that bastard gets what he deserves.


----------



## tlclee

Best of luck to you...hope you will recovery soon and get back on the bike. Sorry to hear.


----------



## shabbasuraj

Get well.


----------



## jackattack

all the best..Sad to hear..but you will get better and get back on a Bike.
too many of those ass hole..the penalty should be extreme so people should be scared around cyclists..Jail time I hope.
I wish they put some money into tv advertising about awareness and prevention, toward the safety of cyclist and sharing the road.

I am in a laid back Nova Scotia..but there are road i just refuse to go on because of red necks..trying to run cyclist over in their pick up truck.
It is sad, it is a fight.

Get better.


----------

